# pkg upgrade: Allow missmatch now?



## gpw928 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi,

Apologies if this is a common question.  I have this:

```
[ritz#257] uname -a
FreeBSD ritz.my.domain 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 02:08:28 UTC 2017     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
When I try a package upgrade:

```
[ritz#258] pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    944 B   0.9kB/s    00:01    
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB 676.8kB/s    00:10    
Processing entries:   0%
Newer FreeBSD version for package php71-calendar:
To ignore this error set IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes
- package: 1102000
- running kernel: 1101001
Allow missmatch now?[Y/n]: n
pkg: repository FreeBSD contains packages for wrong OS version: FreeBSD:11:amd64
Processing entries: 100%
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
```

I see that there is a workaround suggested, but ignoring the version mismatch troubles me. 

All clues appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 11, 2018)

Sounds like this bug:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=225104


----------



## forquare (Nov 11, 2018)

Wasn’t there an accidental ABI change between 11.1-REALEASE and 11.2-RELEASE?

I would suggest upgrading to 11.2-RELEASE since 11.1-RELEASE is now EOL.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2018)

Yes, upgrade to 11.2, FreeBSD 11.1 is End-of-Life since September 2018. 



forquare said:


> Wasn’t there an accidental ABI change between 11.1-REALEASE and 11.2-RELEASE?


Intentionally, not accidentally, actually. Mainly because of linuxkpi.


----------

